# anxiety-alprazolam



## spanky57 (Jan 17, 2002)

I have been suffering from not only IBS but alsofrom migraine headaches for the past 6 years. I have recently found a medication which has beenvery effective for both. The link between the twohas been anxiety. The medication is alprazolam orXannax(sp). When first prescribed I found it helped me sleep better, but recently have used itmore during the day. I take one-half of a .25 mgtablet twice a day. This has been better than ANYof the countless number of medications my primarycare and my neurologist have tried before. Theproblem and frustration is now my neurologist issaying not to rely on it so much because itsaddicting and reliance can reduce its potentialeffectiveness. I was told to only use it asneeded-which is like always!!! He would rathersee me use an anti-depressant like elavil instead!What do you think?


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Although people gain tolerance to the drowsiness or dizziness that some experience, the anti-anxiety properties will remain fully effective. You are taking a total of .25 mg a day.You are SO NOT going to get addicted at that dose.Addiction comes into consideration when people are taking 4mg or more for A long period of time.You are "lucky" to be hypersensitive to this medication. Personally, I barely notice the 1 mg 4x daily that i take. If i don't take it, my heart beats a little faster, but I don't feel any NEED to take it. Benzodiazepines (xanax) have a low potential for addiction, when compared to Opiate pain pills and to Stimulants such as Adderall.slacker


----------



## spanky57 (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks Slacker, that's what I thought ! Do thesedoctors feel the threat of a lawsuit or what? Iget the feeling they would rather prescribe a newer more expensive drug just to please the drugcompanies! Never mind that I finally found something that works better than anything I'vetried for both IBS AND migraines. I am scheduledto see my primary care who I hope will see mysituation better. In the meantime, my neurologistcalled me back to say " I'm willing to up yourscipt' to 45 tabs/month but no more than 1-2 tabsper day MAX as needed! Hellooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

This guy sounds pretty paranoid. Maybe you could try going to a psychiatrist. My psychiatrist had no problem giving me 240 .5mg pills for a month, taking 1 or 2 pills 4x daily.That and 60mg remeron and 40mg Adderall and I am doin much better.Maybe talk to your friends and see if any of them can recommend a psychiatrist for you. Some of the old school ones are anti-pill, you may have better luck with younger ones. The guy I have is great, he discusses my options with me, then lets me decide what I would like to try. (remeron?effexor? both? Adderall?) and he'll work with you over the phone to get your doses titrated just right. It doesn't get any better than that. =)slacker


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Have I got a story for you!!!I went to my doctor the other day and asked for XANAX because I am coming off of the Celexa that she put me on because It isn't helping and the side effects are AWEFUL!!! Anyway, I have very increased anxiety, nausea, sleeplessness, horrible nightmares, and vomiting. I asked her for Xanax to help with my anxiety as my heart feels like it is about to jump out of my chest. SHE was totally against giving it to me, despite my distress, then she said "IT just makes you stoned, it doesn't solve your problems". Like the OTHER medicines she has prescribed me Don't? She told me to drink sleepytime tea!!! I wanted to tell HER TO TAKE THE F*#king medicine and see how SHE feels!! I asked her for a really small dose to get me around the corner and she was WAY against it telling me it was addictive and a HORRIBLE Drug blah blah blah. I can't see how she can have no problem prescribing me something like Celexa or Paxil that takes SO long to get in and out of your system and has terrible withdrawal effects, but has a problem with a small dose of Xanax.SOO FRUSTRATING!! She told me, I have to learn how to deal with my anxiety in natural ways. HELLO!!! NO SH*T!!!! I just need something around this HELL the last meds put me in. Then she asked me if I wanted to see a GI doctor> Which tells me she has NO idea who I am since I have been SEEING a GI doctor for the PASSED year and 1/2.!!! I HATE DOCTORS!!!! All of her "alternative suggestions" i have been trying for two years for my anxiety and ibs and haven't gotten me much relief. Needless to say, I fired her.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmm,You should never ask for a specific medicine..Doctors are VERY weary of that, with all the diversion and abuse going on of Rx drugs.Not that you did this, but also, never diagnose yourself, and by that I mean going in and saying you think you have Condition or Disease XYZ. Doctors don't like drug seekers and self diagnosers.Just tell them your symptoms, and let THEM be the Doctor. I know, I know, its bull$hit, you gotta play dumb, but its best to do it that way. Telling your doctor you have nausea, shakiness, palpiatations, etc (panic attacks, when the sympotms are debilitating) is a much better way to get xanax.An even better way is to see a psychiatrist, they are far more likely to prescribe you pills like that. Better yet, a psychiatrist you LIKE. My psychiatrist knows I know a lot more about my drugs that most of his patients, and I know he knows his stuff. And if you are honest you might get better response (tell the truth when they ask you the bunch of questions the first visit.)slacker


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Spider1, If all else fails, it CAN be ordered off the internet. If you e-mail me I will give you the site link.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

I have been taking Xanax "as needed" for about a year now. I too was afraid I would get addicted or something...I heard such horror stories about the drug! But I can say it sure has helped with my anxiety/panic attacks...and my OCD as well. I take Luvox daily, but there are times when I can't even seem to get my heart to stop pounding. I am so sure it will pound right outta my chest!!So I take the Xanax and it helps alot, and I can actually sleep







You have been prescribed such a dose dose like me (I take .25mg) and I don't think we have anything to worry about. I say go ahead and try it, and if it doesn't agree with you, then stop taking it. Good luck..Debra


----------



## chrisReickman (May 5, 2002)

I find it a little disturbing that people who have no accountability are suggesting what drug to take and how to get it illegally if their Dr. won't prescribe.I was a xanax(alprazolam) addict at only 3 mg/day and my Dr. failed to inform me of its addictiveness (i had to have a bottle at work, at home and in the car for just in case!) and i tried to quit taking it cold turkey....after 3 days without sleep and incredible anxiety attacks (every 10 seconds or so)i was suicidal and luckily my wife called the nurse hotline and they said to get back on it immediately and lo and behold i was all right again. It took me a month and a half to slowly lower the dosage and stop taking it. Don't ever underestimate how a drug can affect you personally.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

It is very frustrating isn't it? I have terrible side affects from the antidepressants, having tried Paxil, Effexor, Zoloft, Celexa, Serzone, blah, blah, blah. I asked her if I can just have Xanax to take as needed, about 3-4 times per week, one pill .25 mg, when I felt a panic attack coming on. This was the second time in a year I had asked for this medication. She got upset and said "okay, I'll give you one more prescription but this is the last time". She wrote the prescription for 20. BUT THEN...same doctor, when I told her that when I have my "phantom gallbladder attacks", the only thing that helps the pain at all is 2 Tylenol #3's. I asked if I could have a small prescription to keep on hand for these emergencies (4-5 times per year...). She writes the prescription for ***80*** tablets!Go figure...


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

That is the worst! At least be consistant. I think Doctors are as confused as we are most of the time. I am seeing a new doctor and she gave me Xanax. I took it for a few days and it made me pretty tired. I suffer from being fatigued & nauseous all the time so that is not the best. Anyhow, I have it on hand if I need it. She gave me .25mg and I am seeing her in two weeks for a follow up.Must not need it too much because last night there was an earthquake and I didn't have a panic attack so that is a good sign!!!!!


----------



## HELP4IBS (Sep 14, 2004)

Okay, now I am scared. I finally asked my Dr. for something for aniety and depression. I have been iving with it for many years now and think it is time to try some meds. She gave me Zoloft, Ativan, and Compazine. Sounds like a flight to Mars to me. When I hear about all the bad side effects I just want to throw them all away. I am more scared of the Zoloft because it takes awhile to get rid of, and if it freaks me out, then what? The Ativan I hope will be ok, to be taken as a back up only if needed. The Compazine is for my migraines, and I have used it before, but not with any other drugs. Everyone tells me I should have gotten Xanex. It is suppose to be the best. Is Ativan like Xanex?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ativan is same family as Xanax. Bet it will help.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

I used Klonopin, .5 mil as needed. it has helped, I think... I have a form of autism known as aspergers syndrome, so my anxiety is reallllllllly bad. my doctor is sympethetic to that. so he gave me 30 klonopin to try out. it seems to be working. i'm lucky that my godmother is a walking drug store.. lol she has like a bottle of 500 of em. i used to be on elavil(sp?) i have a easier time calling it amitryptiline I was on it for 3 months, and it seemed to help. but when my GI rose me to .50 i think i over dosed, so i stopped taking it cold turkey(bad Idea I know.) now i'm left in a world of problems, all my urinary problems and such are related to my constipation and IBS according to my Urologist. I beleive klonopin is better then Xanex... but i never took Xanex long enough to find out what it was like really.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Aron - my son has Asperger's. He is 10 and is just now starting to show signs of anxiety. Do you think your anxiety is because of the way your brain processes things differently, an organic problem with brain chemistry, or do you think it comes from the way society acts toward you and the way it is possibly harder for you to fit in? I ask because I am trying to understand where the anxiety is coming from so I can help him deal with it. It would be helpful to get the perspective of someone who is older than my son and having the same problems. Thank you!


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

I've been told it's a problem with the brain chemistry, us aspergers produce little to no serotonin. so typically we're very depressed and i guess anxiety could come with this. over 18 years i've found a way to put up a facade to the way i was when i was younger, if you were to look at me, or talk to me i'd seem perfectly normal, but if you watched me when i'm alone you'd see why i was diagnosed lol. anyways i beleive it's in our brian chemistry. but the other two could also play a role in it.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

That was what I suspected. You sound a lot like my son. As he gets older he is getting better at being "normal", but when he is home and alone, it is another story!







Thanks!!!


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

No problem, if you wanna talk about it some more, you can email me.


----------

